# Honda oder Yamaha..?



## Rennesøy-Alwin (14. Juni 2013)

Bin grad am überlegen mir ein neues boot zu kaufen.
Als komplettset wird dieses mit honda oder yamaha motoren angeboten.
Ist ein aluminiumboot von knapp einer tonne und wir sprechen von 100-150 ps viertackt motoren...
Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen und wie sind eure erfahrungen..?
Danke schon mal...   :m


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Honda oder Yamaha..?*

Hi! Das kann ich nicht beantworten - die nehmen sich nichts.
Ich habe mit beiden Marken nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wichtiger noch; ich habe auch nur gutes gehört.
Petri


----------



## Ted (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Honda oder Yamaha..?*

Vor einiger Zeit gabs im Boote Forum mal ne Abstimmung. Mit Abstand die Meisten schwören auf Yamaha...


----------



## Kiwi1887 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Honda oder Yamaha..?*

Honda Top
Yamaha noch einen Tick besser. Wartung Handling etc.

Die haben sich aber wirklich nicht viel.
Außerdem sind viele Baugruppen meist identisch.

Mein Favorit Suzuki. Auc sehr ähnlich aber mehr Möglichkeiten beim Handeln


----------



## volkerm (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Honda oder Yamaha..?*

Klär bitte ab, ob einer der infrage kommenden Motoren eine Steuerkette statt eines Zahnriemens hat. Den mit der Kette würde ich nehmen, da steht aber meines Wissens Suzuki drauf.


----------



## Kiwi1887 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Honda oder Yamaha..?*

Stimmt Suzuki hat Steuerkette.
Spart immens Wartungskosten. Oder bewahrt dich sogar vor einem kapitalen Motorschaden|wavey:


----------



## Rennesøy-Alwin (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Honda oder Yamaha..?*

Danke für die antworten...    

Das mit der steuerkette ist mir neu, klingt aber gut. Muss ich mir mal etwas näher anschauen.
Ansonsten wird es evtl. der yamaha, muss noch sehn ob es hier händler bzw. werkstätten gibt.
Gruss alwin


----------



## WalKo (20. September 2013)

*AW: Honda oder Yamaha..?*

Steuerkette ist auch keine Garantie das nie was passiert. 
Bei Automotoren gibt es da auch ab und an Ärger und dann ist es viel teurer als so ein Zahnriementausch. 

Ich stehe auf Honda weil die schön leise sind. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Seemannsgarn (20. September 2013)

*AW: Honda oder Yamaha..?*

Denke genauso Steuerkette im Aussenborder ist unüblich. Den Hondariemen kann man in 30 min selber wechseln kein Problem meiner ist schon 16 jahre drauf und wird wohl nächstes Jahr dann endlich mal gewechselt.
Yamaha ist aber gleichwertig. allerdings an die Ruhe von Honda kommt wohl kein Motor ran schon garnicht die Susi.


----------



## Urmeli (20. September 2013)

*AW: Honda oder Yamaha..?*

Hallo hab seid etwa 7 Jahren  Boot mit Yamaha hintendran,  läuft wie ne eins, nie ein Problem. Laufruhig,Yamaha kann ich nur empfehlen, allerdings hab  ich nie einen Honda gefahren, noch am Boot gehabt.

Bis der tage
Urmeli


----------

